# My attempt at lace patterns



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I've been wanting to repaint the gauge pods on my 59 for a while now, but couldn't figure out what to do with them. With a little inspiration from LIL, I think I know what I want to do. This will all be rattle can since I haven't committed to buying a gun yet.

Looks like I'm going to do silver lace with a black background, possibly some silver leaf but I'm still not sure.

This is what I'm starting with. I media blasted it the filed down all of the factory defects. Hit it with some primer and it layed down nice.










Next I sprayed the dupli color "metal specks" silver and I can't believe how good it looks



















This is where it sits now. I bought the lace but I need to do some test pieces and since I don't have metal laying around, I think I'm gonna try it out on my rear valances since they're off the car right now. Here is the lace, not sure how well it will work as a paint mask but that's what the test panel is for


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Any hints or tips are appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

are you doing it with a rattle can or gun?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 27 2010, 07:36 AM~18920193
> *are you doing it with a rattle can or gun?
> *


Rattle can. I haven't committed to buying a gun yet


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Only one way to learn man, gotta do it yourself-trial and error are your best teachers. Looks like you've got a pretty good understanding of the process. Nothin' to it, but to do it! Keep on postin' up pics brother, and good luck!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your grandma gonna be pissed


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Since your doing rattle can its going to be alot easier because you dont have all that air pressure moving the lace your going to want to make sure the whole thing is wraped or what ever parts you want to have the lace on it you are going to have to do light even coats make sure you are about 6-10 inches away and you keep it that way go across it slowly but not to slow that you will get runs or to much paint build up and well thats pretty much it make sure you spray evenly because if not some parts wont have the lace patterns or some parts might be darker or lighter than others oh and make sure you are parallel to the part your spraying so you dont get the paint under the lace which would ruin the pattern, like they said just practice because practice makes perfect or at least close to it :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18923236
> *Your grandma gonna be pissed
> *


My granny wishes she had such sick lace


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 27 2010, 05:21 PM~18924094
> *My granny wishes she had such sick lace
> *


HAHAH

I'm interested to see how this turns out


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP+Oct 27 2010, 04:22 PM~18923199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I figure a bunch of light coats, let it dry for about 15, then remove the lace


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2010, 06:22 PM~18924097
> *HAHAH
> 
> I'm interested to see how this turns out
> *


Join the club :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2010, 06:22 PM~18924097
> *HAHAH
> 
> I'm interested to see how this turns out
> *


what the granny and her lace or the painting?? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 27 2010, 04:18 AM~18920160
> *I've been wanting to repaint the gauge pods on my 59 for a while now, but couldn't figure out what to do with them. With a little inspiration from LIL, I think I know what I want to do. This will all be rattle can since I haven't committed to buying a gun yet.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to do silver lace with a black background, possibly some silver leaf but I'm still not sure.
> ...



i tried it last night for the first time and its quite easy :biggrin: , i like the lace u have there :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

post pics


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 09:11 AM~18929349
> *i tried it last night for the first time and its quite easy  :biggrin: , i like the lace u have there  :cheesy:
> *


Nice, got any pics? I like the lace cuz its kind of a paisley pattern


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 28 2010, 02:51 PM~18933036
> *Nice, got any pics? I like the lace cuz its kind of a paisley pattern
> *


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

This is my test panel. In the interest of not wasting my silver paint, I might just leave it primer and practice with the lace over that


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy [email protected]!! I just did my test piece, I'm so excited! Shit looks sick! Pics are uploading now!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i am entirely too excited about this! I cant believe how easy it was

started with trying out my skills on the thin tape (just did it quick, i know its not perfect)









Taped the edge off









Laid down the lace to cut to size









then just pulled it tight and taped it down









first coat









final coat (the flash made it look funny)









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
then....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
hope you're ready for it...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ta-dah!!!!!



















oh, its sexy. When its all cured, i will tape over the lace, paint the edges (from the blue tape out), then peel it all off. So the lace will have a border. 

Now that i feel like i got it down, i should be painting the speedo housing this weekend. Also, i think im gona be putting the lace on my rear valance pans now uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

nice man


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Oct 28 2010, 10:27 PM~18936027
> *nice man
> *


X2.. That lace is sick... I will be doing some like that on my towncar over the winter.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Oct 28 2010, 11:27 PM~18936027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was the only dude in joanne fabrics sifting through spools of lace. I really liked the paisley look of this one, which is why I picked it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18933360
> *i am entirely too excited about this! I cant believe how easy it was
> 
> started with trying out my skills on the thin tape (just did it quick, i know its not perfect)
> ...



thats bad ass :cheesy: , where did u get that lace at? i like the designs on it we looked everywhere around town to find lace


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 29 2010, 10:48 AM~18939412
> *thats bad ass  :cheesy: , where did u get that lace at?  i like the designs on it  we looked everywhere around town to find lace
> *


I believe joann fabrics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 29 2010, 09:09 AM~18939571
> *I believe joann fabrics
> *



i went to those but they didnt have the lace in big sheets


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 29 2010, 12:19 PM~18939658
> *i went to those but they didnt have the lace in big sheets
> *


That is where I got it. It was like the "fall lace collection", shit was half off too. I was gona only get a half a yard, but decided a yard would be better if I really liked it. I may have to go back to buy it all! uffin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn that shit is bad ass good job


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

nice job homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18933360
> *i am entirely too excited about this! I cant believe how easy it was
> 
> started with trying out my skills on the thin tape (just did it quick, i know its not perfect)
> ...


CAME OUT NICE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18933360
> *i am entirely too excited about this! I cant believe how easy it was
> 
> started with trying out my skills on the thin tape (just did it quick, i know its not perfect)
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

it almost lookd like a bandana pattern :thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  Sweeeeeeet! Trial n error, Fuckit!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

you sprayed it let it dry then removed the lace right


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guys! 

I sprayed the final coat, waited about 5 minutes then pealed the lace off. I let it get tacky. I prolly coulda waited a little longer but i decided to just peel it off. You dont want it to dry too much on there or else you may pull up the paint.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got my speedo halfway done. 

did the same process as when i did my test piece, the hardest part was getting the lace tight. Pics speak for themselves. Let me know if you got questions uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

The next step was kind of a pain in the ass. I want to keep a silver line going around the inside of the speedo. I was having a hard time getting the tape on there correctly so i put together this little contraption and just ran it all the way around the speedo. i then taped next to the line (not over it) so when i paint, it will cover the line i drew. 


























I want the lace section to cure overnight since i will need to mask it off when i do the final coat so this is where i am at tonight. Hoepfully tomorrow i will be painting this thing up then all that is left to do it peel off all the tape, clear it, and install uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 31 2010, 03:51 PM~18953822
> *thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> I sprayed the final coat, waited about 5 minutes then pealed the lace off. I let it get tacky. I prolly coulda waited a little longer but i decided to just peel it off. You dont want it to dry too much on there or else you may pull up the paint.
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

damn good!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

makes me want to tryit on my impala


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Just got hit wit some cold weather here in PA so I may wait till it gets a little warmer to finish this up. I found my extra set of smaller gauge pods so I should be media blasting them in the next couple days to get them ready for paint.

Again, thanks for all the compliments! I hope I inspired at least one of you to do this to your ride :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.northerntool.com/images/product...s/174337_lg.jpg


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 1 2010, 07:36 PM~18960894
> *http://www.northerntool.com/images/product...s/174337_lg.jpg
> *


haha preciate the hint. I actually heard they can be bad for painting cuz the propane leaves a residue, or I could be mistaking it with kerosene


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 1 2010, 06:25 PM~18961195
> *haha preciate the hint. I actually heard they can be bad for painting cuz the propane leaves a residue, or I could be mistaking it with kerosene
> *


Not kerosene I've used it before in da winter it just smells bad


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 1 2010, 07:25 PM~18961195
> *haha preciate the hint. I actually heard they can be bad for painting cuz the propane leaves a residue, or I could be mistaking it with kerosene
> *


Idk about that.The one i have burns clean.I just wouldn't face it towards what your working on.I'd face it towards a wall or something.

Now my buddy has a forced air that can run off a aviation,kerosene,or diesel.We usually just run diesel (cheaper) but it leaves a soot on everthing.That might be what your thinking of


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18953831
> *got my speedo halfway done.
> 
> did the same process as when i did my test piece, the hardest part was getting the lace tight. Pics speak for themselves. Let me know if you got questions uffin:
> ...


If you have trouble getting the lace to lay flat/tight here is a trick.

Spray the back side with some 3M adhesive, let it cure for like 15 mins because you dont want it to stick permanent but you want it tacky enough to stick to the panel, then stick it in place. You will need to clean the area with some degreaser before you apply any clear but it works really good for curves and things like quarter panels where the surface is vertical.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

nice homie good tape work cant wait to see it and since your using rattle can and in your garage you should be ok you just have to wait a lil longer between coats thats it but its looking sick homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

She's all done, just need to touch up, possibly get some striping done and clear :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 5 2010, 06:55 PM~18997038
> *She's all done, just need to touch up, possibly get some striping done and clear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam it's looking great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam your festive there marta stewert.Just playin

But dam that looks good,gonna go peep out some lace here soon.Wish i would have done this to my air tank :wow:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn that looks good


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

:biggrin: wow looks good!  i love the paisley lace!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

can u re-use the lace after u spray or is it throw away material?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Bought some pinstripe tape to get a nice line


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Here's a shot of it in the sun


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

looks badass bro!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

lookin good for ur first ettempt, where did u get the lace from?
so exactly how does it go?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DAMN IT LOOKS REAL GOOD GOOD JOB!! IT LOOKS BAD ASS LIKE THAT AND DIFFERENT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 7 2010, 08:50 AM~19006791
> *Here's a shot of it in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Nov 7 2010, 11:30 AM~19006973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Man that lace looks tight, if you check my build thread you can see where The Chawp Shop laced out my 66 Pontiac Ventura. I really like how clear you made the lace.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got some more work done today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 6 2011, 08:02 PM~19525663
> *got some more work done today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Looks Nice :wow:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

hey peeps heres a good tip hope it works for you ..i use 3m spray adhesive a small even coat over the lace so that when u spray the air presure will not move the lace as soon as th




e paint hits the lace it disolves the glue and the lace un sticks ....lol heres some of my work if u like shoot me a bump on my topic under krazy...


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Pics of everything together


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 7 2011, 06:38 AM~19529043
> *Pics of everything together
> 
> 
> ...



that came out bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 7 2011, 08:38 AM~19529043
> *Pics of everything together
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn that looks real good bro all u need is some clear coat and u'll be all set :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Nov 7 2010, 08:19 AM~19006685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD ADVICE RIGHT THERE, IT'S THE SAME TECHNIQUE AIRBRUSH ARTIST USE WITH SOME OF THEIR STENCILS...


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

yes ser !! thanks ..


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

looks cool and here is one of my favorites


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

NICE


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 7 2011, 11:38 PM~19529043
> *Pics of everything together
> 
> 
> ...


nostalgic :yes:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 8 2011, 07:42 AM~19538271
> *nostalgic  :yes:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 7 2011, 09:31 AM~19529245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 02:53 PM~18933067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super sick! i love that style and look


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

looks good bro.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 6 2011, 08:02 PM~19525663
> *got some more work done today
> 
> 
> ...



F*@$*N NICE HOMIE LOOKS REAL CLEAN!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 7 2011, 06:38 AM~19529043
> *Pics of everything together
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I got some updates. Here is a pic before clear









And here is a pic after....









Needless to say, I'm pretty pissed. The clear coat completely fucked my paint job so I need to completely redo them. On the bright side tho, I got my dash board painted :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 12 2011, 05:59 PM~20321443
> *I got some updates. Here is a pic before clear
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that sucks. Did you have mix matched paint types like Enamel Clear and Lacquer bases or something like that?

Here is the Visor I did for my 50. Chromabase silver, HOK intercoat clear with silver flake, Kandy Cobalt Blue and HOK clear.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2011, 12:47 PM~20328288
> *Dude that sucks. Did you have mix matched paint types like Enamel Clear and Lacquer bases or something like that?
> 
> Here is the Visor I did for my 50. Chromabase silver, HOK intercoat clear with silver flake, Kandy Cobalt Blue and HOK clear.
> ...


Yeah man, I think that is what happened. That visor looks sick! You did a great job on it. Where did you get the lace from? One of these days I am gona man up and buy a gun and start spraying some real paint, but for the time being, im stuck with rattle can


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

That lace I got from Ebay for like $12 for 10 yards. Super cheap but IMHO a boring pattern. I got some other stuff from a fabric place in town that I am going to use on the roof of my 58 with a bigger and more ornate pattern.

Dude go to Harbor Freight and get their HVLP package that has 2 guns for like $59. For that little money if they last 1 paint job they paid for themselves but if you clean em up good they should last a while. Its the paint that gets expensive. That visor cost me $120 in paint supplies even though I only needed like 15% of what I bought its cheaper in the long run and I can use the Kandy any time.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2011, 07:53 PM~20332635
> *That lace I got from Ebay for like $12 for 10 yards. Super cheap but IMHO a boring pattern. I got some other stuff from a fabric place in town that I am going to use on the roof of my 58 with a bigger and more ornate pattern.
> 
> Dude go to Harbor Freight and get their HVLP package that has 2 guns for like $59. For that little money if they last 1 paint job they paid for themselves but if you clean em up good they should last a while. Its the paint that gets expensive. That visor cost me $120 in paint supplies even though I only needed like 15% of what I bought its cheaper in the long run and I can use the Kandy any time.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2011, 09:47 AM~20328288
> *Dude that sucks. Did you have mix matched paint types like Enamel Clear and Lacquer bases or something like that?
> 
> Here is the Visor I did for my 50. Chromabase silver, HOK intercoat clear with silver flake, Kandy Cobalt Blue and HOK clear.
> ...


super sick visor. love the old school lace patterns


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the props guys. It is appreciated.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

where did you buy your lace material from cause out here the styles are lame


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 12 2011, 02:59 PM~20321443
> *I got some updates. Here is a pic before clear
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I HAVE HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME WITH REAL PAINT TO SOME TIMES ITS JUST BAD PAINT AND SOMETIMES IT BECAUSE OF THE CURING TIME THERE ARE SO MANY FACTORS BUT WITH RATTLE CAN ITS ALOT MORE COMMON EVEN IF YOU USE THE SAME BRAND STUFF ETC BUT AT LEAST YOU NOW KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND DOING IT OVER WILL BE EASIER AND YEA LIKE ONE OF THE GUYS SAID IF YOU HAVE A DECENT COMPRESSOR AND YOUR DOING SMALL PIECES YOU COULD USE THE HARBOR FREIGHT GUNS I HAVE USED THERE CHEAP MODELS FOR COMPLETE PAINT JOBS WITH NO ISSUES BUT PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT TRUST ME I AM STILL A ROOKIE, OH WHAT DID YOU USE ON YOUR DASH???


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

very impressive work and idea !! :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 13 2011, 07:59 AM~20321443
> *I got some updates. Here is a pic before clear
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the base sat too long before clear. or clear didnt bite in good enough. get a rattle can of adhesion promoter and give it a nice medium wet coat before you clear next time. shouldnt have a problem then... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

okay... so i finally got it redone... but i went in a different direction 


















































































Now they'll match my new seats perfectly uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 9 2011, 08:37 PM~20517321
> *okay... so i finally got it redone... but i went in a different direction
> 
> 
> ...


Badass bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 9 2011, 09:37 PM~20517321
> *okay... so i finally got it redone... but i went in a different direction
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, what is that a sticker or what?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 9 2011, 10:07 PM~20517558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yah, I had a sticker place cut out the houndstooth pattern for me. Peeling off all of those little stickers sucked ass though...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Couple pics of some trim


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks real cool though :yes:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 11:43 PM~20526424
> *looks real cool though :yes:
> *


Thanks bro. I wasn't sure how it would turn out since I've never seen houndstooth paint before but I think its turin out pretty sweet


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks good homie what kinda paint you using this time??


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 05:55 PM~20531397
> *Looks good homie what kinda paint you using this time??
> *


Haha funny u asked... The same shit. I am doing a test piece first. I was told the krylon glaze works real nice. If it don't work on the test piece, I will prolly take it to someone to have real clear put on


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

damn ... sux about the lace but I like it better the second time around anyway.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 11 2011, 03:55 PM~20531873
> *Haha funny u asked... The same shit. I am doing a test piece first. I was told the krylon glaze works real nice. If it don't work on the test piece, I will prolly take it to someone to have real clear put on
> *


HA HA good do the test piece like if you were doing the parts so there is no variation from the parts and not trying to burst your bubble but even real clear can mess up your paint because one is aerasol and the other well depends on what kind a clear you use such as urathane, laquer, etc cant remeber all of them but since your doing the spray can again I would try the urethane first because I am almost 100% sure laquer clear would mess the paint up but good luck keep on posting!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2011, 11:47 AM~20328288
> *Dude that sucks. Did you have mix matched paint types like Enamel Clear and Lacquer bases or something like that?
> 
> Here is the Visor I did for my 50. Chromabase silver, HOK intercoat clear with silver flake, Kandy Cobalt Blue and HOK clear.
> ...


Nice cuda back there!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Got a few more pieces done


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Great job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 14 2011, 04:43 AM~20550595
> *Got a few more pieces done
> 
> 
> ...


nice keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Finally got some clear on these. Will take sum install pics when I get them in


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

Fine59Bel said:


> okay... so i finally got it redone... but i went in a different direction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see someone doing a 4 door (mo doe's mo hoe's). every time i see them canadians and people from texas are murdering and dismembering them for parts


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Fine59Bel said:


> Finally got some clear on these. Will take sum install pics when I get them in


COOL CAME OUT NICE WHAT KINDA CLEAR YOU USE THIS TIME??? THEY LOOK GOOD THOUGH!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i got lace on my lil girls frame just dont know how to upload pics


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

hi_ryder said:


> nice to see someone doing a 4 door (mo doe's mo hoe's). every time i see them canadians and people from texas are murdering and dismembering them for parts


Thanks Homie.... i would prefer a 2 door but this was my first car and I can only have 1 first car, so might as well go with it



elphoenixquetzal said:


> COOL CAME OUT NICE WHAT KINDA CLEAR YOU USE THIS TIME??? THEY LOOK GOOD THOUGH!!!


Thanks! I used Krylon Glaze at the recommendation of a club member.... worked real well.



405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i got lace on my lil girls frame just dont know how to upload pics


 I just upload to photobucket then post the IMG code...



4DA702 said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:


Heres some install pics...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks fucken sick homie well worth it and for the price of rattle can you cant beat that, again nice homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Fine59Bel said:


> Thanks Homie.... i would prefer a 2 door but this was my first car and I can only have 1 first car, so might as well go with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job man, Why the clear coat ruined the lace pattern ? How many coats of black paint did u put on?what kind of paint did u used ? Do u take of the lace right when u finish spraying the paint or wait till is dry?I'm trying to do the samething to my trunk cove for my 63 .? Thank you.


----------



## BMAN (Oct 12, 2012)

That looks ridiculous! I love it. It's amazing what a little patience and some spray bombs can accomplish. Your interior looks so sick. Good job and thanks for sharing your process with us.


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Thanks Carnal For That Info But You Get Down..:worship:


----------

